# Fishing with the idiots!



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

So Saturday morning on the water and in a spot by 5:50 am. Upon arrival another guy was fishing in the area talked with him a bit super nice guy and he brought his nice black lab for company. We were fishing and talking when along comes the first jack leg. This guy pulled within five to ten yards from the front of the guys boat and he tells them they just went thru where he was fishing. They acted like I guess they didn't see him or his boat lmao. Then about an hour later some other guys were fishing to the side of us and another boat of about four people do it to them also wow. No fishing courtesy at all that really sucks....


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

you're just now noticing this?


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

I guess I reall never payed much attention to the idiots


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Nitrobay said:


> I guess I reall never payed much attention to the idiots[/QUOD
> 
> Don't start now, you'll drive yourself crazy. I just crank up the 225, motor out nice and loud right around them and go find another spot.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I pretty well quit fishing the bay and started running up the river for catfish due to the number of idiots in $50K boats in the bay.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to think that when I powered down and set the anchor and got ready and jumped in to wade and threw the first cast that when the other 4 - 7 boats showed up on the crown of the same reef in the middle of the day that was previously UNOCCUPIED, it was because we all had the same amazing idea at the exact same time.

Then I realized it's because they all need to go swallow knives and get better ideas on their own. JUST love it when this happens and they stick around for 17 minutes (8 of this wasted yelling at each other and making noise) and then bail to the next spot.

** was my day yesterday all day **

Potlicked.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They were out in full force this weekend. It will just get worse as the summer goes along.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The first guy was probably thinking the same thing about you :slimer:


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

so the guy was fishing the spot and u came later and was close enough to have a conversation. i dont see how its different from all the other boats that came later.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

TheSamarai said:


> so the guy was fishing the spot and u came later and was close enough to have a conversation. i dont see how its different from all the other boats that came later.


I usually try not to park close enough to have a conversation with another boat.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think y'all are making some assumptions that might not be fair, it was 30 minutes before daylight and let's just assume he was on the trolling motor or at least dead idle coming in. It's hard to see that there is another boat anchored in the cove you want to fish at 5:50 in the morning until you're right on top of them.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Was the guy with the lab throwing croakers?


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

I usually fish from my kayak and those geniuses always love blowing right past me on open water full blast leaving me struggling to keep my kayak upright. That's why I now stay in the back waters that even most of the skinny running boats can't get to


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

We have ALL been that IDIOT at sometime or another.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like you did the same to the first guy. No room to complain IMO.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

think the full moon brings out special class of idiot. 
if it was this weekend you could see everything at that time. 

the group that got us waded across ankle deep water to get right next to our boat (he could of casted over boat). Reframing from knee jerk verbal exercise , walked back to boat , fired up and left. majority of folks seem to get it, but others have no common courtesy or common sense......... carry on..


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I used to tell my charters, "Saturday morning from 7 am to noon is the worst possible time of the entire week to be on this bay."


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> I used to tell my charters, "Saturday morning from 7 am to noon is the worst possible time of the entire week to be on this bay."


And you was right.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Wade Fisher said:


> Was the guy with the lab throwing croakers?


That made me laugh


----------



## lab0714 (Nov 7, 2013)

Must have been at lighthouse. I counted 15 boats there on way in from jettys.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I get a kick out of the ones that come up at 4K RPM and shutdown throw an anchor and
start throwning around a net. LOL I normally have to hang on with both hands when the wake hits me. I vowed last weekend to start writing descriptions for my Hall of Shame 2015 post. :rotfl:


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

I was on tv trolling motor shut down about a hundred yards out and trolled up in to where I started fishing I went past him because he waved me by. And then i went to a spot I was fishing about 75 yards past where he was. So no I didn't pull up on him and drop anchor the first idiots after me pulled up on him and dropped anchor probably 20 to the side of the guy.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

When the idiots show up I leave


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I avoid friday-sunday like the plague


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

Yep I can fish during the weekdays and let them play on the weekends.


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I avoid friday-sunday like the plague


Like tater salad with bad Mayo- except Friday if its nice and Mac is off... and he is all caught up on chores, trailer maintenance, dew berry harvesting, etc.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

EdK said:


> Like tater salad with bad Mayo- except Friday if its nice and Mac is off... and he is all caught up on chores, trailer maintenance, dew berry harvesting, etc.


Hey, hey now!!! Got a few before I stepped on a cottonmouth and nearly chunked my berries.


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

If you get mad when you go fishing, your doing it wrong. I know it's frustrating but it's gonna happen. Best thing to do is adapt and overcome.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Same scenario at the jetties when the tourists witness your stringer, all kinds of room but they wanna bump elbows. No respect


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Never ceases to amaze me how many times someone else will pull up close when they see a bent rod. Can't count how many times I've had someone on my boat get hung up on something on bottom, and pull on the rod and next thing you know, someone else pulls up close because they think we got a fish on. 
I usually try and have people keep the rod to the side when fighting a fish, just so other boats don't see someone is hooked up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fishing Hardcore said:


> If you get mad when you go fishing, your doing it wrong. I know it's frustrating but it's gonna happen. Best thing to do is adapt and overcome.


Nonsense! You are doing it wrong if you don't let potlickers know what they are doing wrong. How will they ever know better if no one tells them anything? Sick of it!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I've been wade fishing and have a boat pull right up next to me with his trolling motor. He saw me catching a bunch of schoolies and wanted in on the action.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Not just Civilian idiots!*

It's not just Civilian Idiots!! I've had guides do the same things to me on the water.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

There are other places to fish besides Hannah's reef...Jus Sayin!


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

*re;*

There have been so many threads on this but I guess i can't complain because i keep reading them. I know it's not easy for everyone to do but if you can, fish during the week or start fishing in the fall and winter. I will tell you my favorite weekend to fish each year, you ready? The opening weekend of deer season. Use your vacation if you fish during the spring and summer. I fished last Monday. It was so peaceful. I think i saw one boat in 3 hours. The potlickers don't bother me as much as boat traffic in general but they can be frustrating if they don't at least come in slow. The other day there was a couple of guys racing each other up and down the ICW in front of Marker 37. They had to have been doing 60 - 70 in their SCB's and i think the other was a Fat Cat, not sure. I had my kids on the boat. I just wanted to get away from them. Saturday's are INSANE around the ICW bridge in CC during the summer. ABSOLUTELY INSANE!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

x 2 poclance--had it happen last at PORT A --we were fishing and had been for over an hour and guide pulled up and told his customers we had His spot-- 
I am like Smackdaddy --if you let it happen and do not say anything then they have won the battle--all I did was say we had been here All am he must have been following us !!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

POCLANCE said:


> It's not just Civilian Idiots!! *I've had guides do the same things to me on the water*.


Yes but they are entitled to do that...after all, you are fishing in their body of water hwell:

I've been on boats with guides that will potlick or run thru someones drift in a second but as soon as some weekender does it, WW3 is about to break out! :headknock

Y'all can potlick me, I don't mind sharing the slimmers with ya :rotfl:


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

I got a big bag of Fritos I'm ready for the next potlicker that moves in my spot on me! I will ease on down away make a slick and let the gulls work lol. And when they come I will go back to my spot í ½í±


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

the one that licked us Saturday had an interesting technique. apparently if you throw the anchor at a school of trout enough times they will magically appear on the end of your line...or obama will send you a free phone. we also now know the answer to the age old question of how many latinos one can fit into a 16 foot bass boat. the answer is 8


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been trying to find some potatoe chips with a watermelon smell.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

All you have to do is take your cowling off you motor, and if a boat starts to get to close just stand on the bow and wave your hands in the air and yell HELP,HELP! You wont have anyone come within 500yds of you.


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

That's no bs they will avoid u. Carry a bag of Fritos and a big can of watermelon scented house spray should solve your problems lol.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

A few weeks ago I got out to my spot and slid off in the water around 5:30 AM. Left my running lights on so people would be able to see there was a boat there and I had a light on my cap so they could see me. Well after about 10 minutes I hear a boat coming and they get about 100 yards from me and I hear the motor idle down. The guy pulls in about 75 yards from me and throws the anchor out. The he gets out of the boat proceeds to wade towards me. So close that I could have hit him with my one knocker. I know he got a few blow ups on his topwater because I heard them. I got a little upset so I started wading the other way. I waded down 150 yards or so and when the sun came up I could see that he had already waded down to where my boat was and he was passed it. I started to wade back to my boat and go to another spot and them another boat pulled up and anchored up about 50 yards directly in front of the guy that was wading out from my boat....talk about potlicker on top of potlicker.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

My boat is so ugly that most just steer clear of it....do hate them lickers though. we usually have to hold our poles way down and bring the fish in secretly if we dont want to leave when they show up. You can say what you want and do what you please but you risk getting any satisfaction out of it cause you never know how the lickers will react....before you know it youll be jumping aboard with your ruffest ugly stick "sword fighting" those bastages and thatll wear ya out first thing in the morn.


----------



## GAFF TRACKER (Jan 28, 2015)

1st post and new to fishing from a boat. I'd have to say with 2015 being my first year that last weekend was annoying. I try not to do it because I feel that there is plenty of water/fishing to be had all over and just try to explore and learn without pulling up on people. Unless its respectively.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Like someone posted previously "we have all done this."

I probably get accused of cutting someone off, running through their drift, fishing their spot or being too close. 

Opinions and expectations are relative only to each individuals thoughts and beliefs. 

If there were "rules of the road" for everyone to follow and IF the majority knows about or is willing to comply we would all be more pleased.

Sometimes they can't help themselves from not being a pain.

I learned long ago to not have the same expectations of others that I have for myself.

Here is a pic I took recently took with my phone. Are they too close or doing anything wrong?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

they have life jackets on the little ones, so at least they're doing something right


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

CaptBrad said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how many times someone else will pull up close when they see a bent rod. Can't count how many times I've had someone on my boat get hung up on something on bottom, and pull on the rod and next thing you know, someone else pulls up close because they think we got a fish on.
> I usually try and have people keep the rod to the side when fighting a fish, just so other boats don't see someone is hooked up.


When I see someone bowed up, I'll commonly stop and watch. See what they caught. Smile, and motor on to where i'm going. I've caught enough fish to know that I don't need someone else's "spot" to be able to catch fish. I get some horrible looks when I watch a person catch fish, and frankly, I don't give a rat's arse. If it bothers a person THAT much, they should quit fishing. I'm happy to share bait or tips on catching fish with passers by.

Too many people think that they absolutely MUST have a few hundred yards in all directions free of all other boats to be able to catch fish. That isn't reality, and its a jackass outlook.

Plenty of water, plenty of fish. Share and be courteous. No one likes a dik.


----------



## GAFF TRACKER (Jan 28, 2015)

I was anchored at the Jetties casting toward them while another boat pulls up next to me. He drifted between my boat and the Jetty and threw his anchor. Not another boat in site. Pretty annoying if you ask me. A lot of lessons of the water to be learned.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

We were fishing an offshore rig this weekend, we got a nice Ling and within 30" there were 5 more boats on the rig! We had to peel off to fight a big fish didn't bother going back.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thats why I bought a boat*

Now since we are talking about idiots . What about the idiots that buy boats so they can fish around the others that dont have boats . Drive by seawolf park and look at all those idiots swarming the rocks and "slab". I fished this year for drum from the park . I had not been there in years and I realized why all over again . You would think the people on land were bad ,but the boats were worse . I asked a couple to please move politely because I did not want to hit their boat with a 6 oz spider weight and crab.And the response I received from them was "you cant cast that far ?" Well you realized I only took a couple of cast over their bow for them to realize that 6oz weight looked like it would hurt . But , why does it have to come to that ?why because idiots keep reproducing you see ....haha . They will never go away bro ,just start fishing on weekdays and run run run .ha ha !!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

People spend $50K on a boat and then _start_ to learn how to fish. And drive a boat. It's like they never read a coastal fishing magazine. They just wander around, looking for a bent rod or a group of boats. If they'd spend money for just one day of guiding, and ask questions, it would teach them a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Trouthappy - Didn't you know that bent rods are structure?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*50k??*



Trouthappy said:


> People spend $50K on a boat and then _start_ to learn how to fish. And drive a boat. It's like they never read a coastal fishing magazine. They just wander around, looking for a bent rod or a group of boats. If they'd spend money for just one day of guiding, and ask questions, it would teach them a lot.


you guys keep talking about buying a 50k boat, you must be talking about a 1975 20 foot mako like mine.lol. The new boats do 2.5 mach in 2.5 sec and cost about 80k to 100k plus.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Happens everywhere fellas, weekend fishing pressure down here in the LLM is ridiculous and increasing big time; on Sundays, my only real day off, I wont launch till 8:30-9am, when I fish the morning. Otherwise, I opt to just fish afternoons to avoid the crowds.

There's too many boats @ the launch, I wait till everyone has mosied on and go to my fishing areas trying to get a little solitude and quality fishing time.

It will only get worse with time on the Texas coast......


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Or the guy that sees a lot of boats in one area and pulls up to you and asks if this is such and such reef......


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I fish almost exclusively during the week, and once school lets out for summer I avoid the more popular areas.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I had the luxury of fishing only on weekdays but that is not the case. I just have to motorboat my way in with all the other idiots in my 50k boat, costa sunglasses, yeti cooler and speedo and get dirty 

It is frustrating at times but I know there are times when people are pointing at me saying "look at the idiot"...and they are right, especially when I have the wife and kids on board, but it's all part of the game :bounce:


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

if yall would just tell me where to go i'd quit running up on ya.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

A lot of these stories in this thread aren't really potlicking as much as they are someone just insisting on fishing the same spot. In order for it to be potlicking they have to have come to you after seeing you catching fish.

I don't get potlicked because we don't catch fish, but have a pretty good story of one I witnessed several years ago. The kids and I were fishing around Dagger Island near Ingleside and a boat pulls up about 50 yards away. I was thoroughly impressed as he located a school right in the mouth of a drain or channel or something and his iPilot kept him parked in one spot on the fish. We watched and the kids even started counting fish as he and his buddy loaded up on trout, boxed probably 12 or so trout between them, maybe 15, in maybe 20 minutes. There's another boat that pulled up and was kinda hanging behind him watching the show as well but they're trying to long cast into the area and not having much luck. Big ship goes by and a wake is incoming so all us 3 boats kinda motor out off the shoreline to be safe, wake goes by and that other boat cranks that trolling motor up full blast and races in to beat the guy back to his spot. Even my kids were mad at that guy.... I sure had fun explaining that to my youngest (probably around 8 yo at the time).



GAFF TRACKER said:


> I was anchored at the Jetties casting toward them while another boat pulls up next to me. He drifted between my boat and the Jetty and threw his anchor. Not another boat in site. Pretty annoying if you ask me. A lot of lessons of the water to be learned.


Had that happen on the PM jetty only we were on foot. Drove the 60 miles down PINS and me and the kids setup about 3/4 way down... not another person in sight had it all to ourselves just as planned. Bay boat comes out through the channel and around the jetty and we didn't think anything of it. Dude motors up and literally anchors directly in front of us about 25 yards out. I gave him the stretched out arms like *** and he gives them back and starts gesturing back and forth (up/down) the jetty like he expected me to move or something.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Was it a couple of young ones in a small Whaler? Idiots trolled though the middle of 15 boats, even cutting some lines with live bait.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

You guys need to learn how to keep your rod tip down. LOL


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

I would say the lighthouse area lol


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The best part of fishing is, beetching about how others fish. Waaaaaah Waaaaah Waaaah.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> The best part of fishing is, beetching about how others fish. Waaaaaah Waaaaah Waaaah.


You are probably one of them with a response like that...


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

lol smackdaddy that was a nice Hugh *** trout u posted the other day


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> The best part of fishing is, beetching about how others fish. Waaaaaah Waaaaah Waaaah.


This was a pretty ballzy beyond idiot move. There was plenty of water to fish.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Nitrobay said:


> I would say the lighthouse area lol


I laughed as I rode past there Saturday. You could probably walk from boat to boat.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are probably one of them with a response like that...


He is. Thats why I fish with him. Never go without catching something. Others do the work and we come in and clean up. 
It's a good life and sweet livin.:dance:

Hey, but we always wave when we pull up. Doesn't that help?:wink:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I used to walk the jetties a lot and often caught fish on both sides. One day a guy, by himself, went around the end of the jetties at least six times, to anchor within casting distance of where I'd just caught a trout. I would just turn my back on him, and catch one on the other side. He never spoke, though he was close enough where I could have snagged him. He never did catch a trout.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

There are a lot of spots in that channel and in the intercoastal where you can catch a lot of fish without fighting that crowd. You just have to find them.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm one of the unlucky few that doesn't get to fish during weekdays. Heck I'm lucky lately just to get to fish on the weekends. This past weekend The Lady and I managed to get out for the day. Of coarse it was saturday mid day before i hit the ramp and there were trucks everywhere with empty trailers. I almost went home then..
I knew where all the boats would be on that particular piece of water so I purposely stayed out of the way and hit several other shorelines and areas i knew wouldn't be very productive but gave it the old college try. 

I found one area with not a boat in site. After setting up I look up to see some idiot going full speed right at me, I guess he finally saw me because he made a hard cut and went west of me, got about 80 yards by me then makes a hard cut back east and proceeds to buzz the entire shoreline and then went and circled all the way back around to the west. (the direction he first came from)

:headknock


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are probably one of them with a response like that...


Dang right. The way I look at it, if I am not royally pizzed off while fishing, then I'm not trying hard enough. In fact, I try to live my whole life like that. I know you can relate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Sunday was a madhouse on Galveston Bay. At one point, I was drifting a shoreline. Motored up to idle back around for another drift. I saw a local guide fishing solo reeling in a decent trout further down (saw the white wash from the headshakes.)

I had bites on my drift and I had no intentions on potlicking him even if i didnt have bites but funnily enough, he looked at us about the time he got the fish close to the boat and sat the rod down. He just kinda stood around, glancing at us every so often, checking his watch that didn't exist, wiping clean his gauges etc. We just idle off the shoreline and get back to it on our own fish. 

It was funny but at the same time sad that we have to resort to **** like that with all the goober smoochers on the water.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Some time you just anchor the boat at one spot and take a bag of cheetos out and a cold bee. You then just put the cheetos in the water bit by bit and just watch many boats rushing to your boat like a magnet. Just sip a cold beer and say "Hello, I think there are fish down there!"


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> We have ALL been that IDIOT at sometime or another.


LOL! Uhm no, we have not.

TH


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> LOL! Uhm no, we have not.
> 
> TH


X2.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

You have no idea how many people you have ****** off


----------

